# Grilled Salmon w/grilled asparagus over fettuccini



## kitchenelf (Apr 2, 2003)

Grilled Salmon w/grilled asparagus over fettuccini

2 grilled salmon filets
1 bunch grilled asparagus (if large then peel first)
Fettuccini for 2
2 large pieces sliced garlic
3 TBS. spring onions, just green tops
1 tsp. lemon zest
1-2 TBS Dijon Mustard
2 Cups white wine
� small shallot, diced
capers
toasted pine nuts
s & p
tomatoes concaisse (small cubes)

Cook fettuccini, place in colander but do not rinse.  

Coat asparagus and salmon filets in olive oil and sprinkle with kosher salt and grill.  While grilling squeeze lemon on salmon.  Do the same with other side of salmon.  When asparagus has a nutty flavor and some nice grill marks remove and set aside.  You want the asparagus to still have a good crispness to it.  

Slightly undercook salmon, remove to foil and wrap until ready to use.  The center of the salmon should still be raw but just beginning to get warm.  This will ensure moist flakes of fish when ready to serve, as it will continue to cook in the foil.  (I say this because I cooked my salmon and asparagus fully expecting that that was dinner - then as I was cooking the salmon I got a "hankerin'" for a sauce.

To make sauce:
Put 2 cups of white wine in skillet and add shallots.  Reduce to approximately 1 cup.  Add slices of garlic and add about � stick of unsalted butter, cut up in pieces (though I think I used a whole stick it's just so hard to say "add one stick of butter   ), add 1 TBS Dijon mustard and whisk to thicken.  It won�t be thick but it will have some body to it.  Taste and see if it needs more Dijon - I like mine to have a strong presence of Dijon.  Lightly salt and pepper to taste.  I say lightly salt because the salmon and asparagus already have salt on them and the capers are salty.

Place noodles in wine sauce, toss to coat.  Place noodles in center of plate, place cut up asparagus on each side, place salmon on top of noodles, spoon some sauce over both, sprinkle with lemon zest, top with green onion tops, pine nuts, and capers.  Take the tomato concaisse and put in a diagonal line across top of salmon.  Top with a little Parmigiano-Reggiano, grated.

My husband will ask me if I used a recipe if he really, really likes something and if I didn't he makes me stop right then (geez, before I've even finished my meal) and has me write it down.  One time I made him take stuff out of the trash can so I could write it down.

(I also made up this meatball recipe one time and an "ex" friend (haha, not really) said that if anyone had a swamp they needed to dry up they should just toss in these meatballs.  :P )


----------

